# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  دریافت با متد Post

## Accidentboy

با سلام چجوری می تونم یه کلاس رو تو  PHP با متد Post دریافت کنم؟

----------


## charcharkh

ما که متوجه نشدیم چی پرسیدی؟؟؟!!

----------


## Accidentboy

ببخشید..
من میخوام از اندروید یه کلاس برای سرور با متد post ارسال

کد تو اندروید

 @Multipart
    @POST("userlist.php")
    Call<UserList_Model> cmtusrlist
            (@Part("UserList_model") UserList_Model UserList_model);

اینم تو PHP


if (isset($_POST['UserList_model'])) {
    $row_array["status"]="true";

}

ولی سمت سرور کقداری دریافت نمیکنم..

----------


## roxment

var_dump($_POST)
اینو بزارید ببینید کلا چیزی ارسال میشه در سرور یا نه با postman چک کنید

----------

